# My Trip to B&H (10 Pictures)



## digital flower (Jan 9, 2006)

Sorry for those that tuned into see the store. It would be hard to get a good photo of the place as it packed floor to ceiling with stuff. I  decided to take the train into the city to pick up my sensor swabs. Here are some walking around photos I took. I decided to leave the D70 at home and only shoot with my CoolPix 8400.

#1 Flatiron Building. In camera desaturation. Slight Cooling Filter in PS CS2







#2 Funky mirror at a Chelsea Flea Market







#3  Flea Market






#4 Carpets






#5  Hot Dog Stand by Grand Central Station






#6 Chrysler Building






#7 Empire State Building






#8  Grand Central Terminal






#9 GCT






#10  Who says NYC isn't a friendly place


----------



## Aoide (Jan 9, 2006)

I think the #3 Flea Market picture is great.

I think I almost got the #2 mirror picture figured out.


----------



## digital flower (Jan 10, 2006)

*Aoide*, thanks for taking a look and commenting. The mirror was laying on a table.


----------



## Aoide (Jan 10, 2006)

Is the picture flipped upside down?


----------



## PaulJMcCain (Jan 11, 2006)

Woah that picture is really trippy! I like the shadows in the one of the Chrysler State building. Nice shots.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2006)

This is a series of pics that I like and to look at these makes me look forward to seeing New York with my own eyes (and hopefully camera lens, too) in April even more! Yuppieh! 
Ah, that entire meet-up is going to be such an adventure!!!!!


----------



## digital flower (Jan 11, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Is the picture flipped upside down?



You guessed right. Thanks again.



*PaulJMcCain, LaFoto* thanks for commenting. LaFoto I am sure you will enjoy NYC. Nothing quite like it. Let me know if you are spending a couple of days in New York. Especially if you are interested in visiting the Bronx Botanical or Wave Hill Gardens. 

http://wavehill.org/home/
http://nybg.org/


----------



## Aoide (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok.  I feel so much better now.  It was driving me crazy!  In a good way of course.   :lmao:


----------

